
How to take podcast notes with new Airr app for iOS - jacmo
https://jacobmorch.com/podcast-notes/
======
jacmo
I've tried to hack together a system for capturing what I learn from podcasts:
talking into my phone + speech recognition via Otter.ai + copy/paste text from
iPhone to Macbook etc. All of this has been pure hassle, and I've looked for a
better solution for years.

I finally found one, a new podcast app called Airr for iOS. It's basically
like a highlighter for podcasts - worth checking out if you want to capture
and remember more of what you hear.

